# Helmets



## Piemaster (13 Mar 2011)

As per the poll. How about a subforum somewhere to stick all the helmet threads that come up in (as the CTC forum has)? It's a debate that comes up weekly, if not daily, in some form or other. Perhaps even with a sticky for each of the for/against arguments.


----------



## summerdays (13 Mar 2011)

Surely a lot of things come round again and again... there are only so many topics we can discuss about cycling ...


----------



## HLaB (13 Mar 2011)

By making a special subforum you are suggesting its a topic that needs to be talked about but tbh its boring and doesn't deserve highlighting.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Mar 2011)

That's fine if folks want one. If folks don't then no need to enter. It's a win - win isn't it?


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Mar 2011)

Isn't that was Room 101 was for?


----------



## snorri (14 Mar 2011)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> That's fine if folks want one. If folks don't then no need to enter. It's a win - win isn't it?


Caution must be exercised.
A separate section could become a campaign centre for the pro lobby, drawing in those seeking knowledge the doubters and the unthinking and beating them about the head immersing them in propaganda until they see the light and sign up to the master plan to take over the world.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Mar 2011)

snorri said:


> Caution must be exercised.
> A separate section could become a campaign centre for the pro lobby, drawing in those seeking knowledge the doubters and the unthinking and beating them about the head immersing them in propaganda until they see the light and sign up to the master plan to take over the world.




Is this the right place? I thought this was Helmets not Climate Change...


[grabs coat]


----------

